# Mayonnaise rub on ribs



## Killa J (Jun 12, 2018)

I made two racks of ribs with a little different twist than I usually do. I know a lot of people use mustard as a base to make the rub stick, but I always found the moisture of the meat let the rub stick fine by itself. Then I saw a chicken recipe made with mayonnaise instead of mustard as the base.

So I mixed a few spoonfuls of mayo with my rub and slathered it on the ribs. They turned out great! In my opinion, they are a little more tender than usual based on the time they took. I almost missed the mark and overcooked because they finished quicker than I expected. Luckily I checked and they were 207 internal temp. 

The biggest difference is that they have more “pork” flavor than usual. There is plenty of rub on the meat, but the rub tastes milder than usual. I give this method an A. I’ll have to experiment a little, but I’m a fan.

Not the best pic ever, and I only took the one pic.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2018)

Your ribs look fantastic!
Sounds like you have a keeper!
Al


----------



## Killa J (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks Al. I should have done one my usual way and one with the mayo, but I mixed up too much rub/mayo and didn’t want to throw any away.


----------



## Will Smoke (Jun 12, 2018)

mmm... I don't know homie, I just don't.


----------



## Killa J (Jun 12, 2018)

I know it sounds weird. But I used to squirt squeeze Parkay on my 3-2-1 ribs, so mayonnaise isn’t a heck of a lot different.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2018)

I used to use mustard, and tried mayo too, but found that putting the rub on the ribs about 1 hour before you put them in the smoker with just rinsing the ribs off with water & applying the rub on the wet ribs gives me the best results. I used to rub them & refrigerate them overnight, but they tasted too much like rub & not enough pork flavor. It's a big experiment, and a fun way to spend the day trying to make the perfect rib!
Al


----------



## texomakid (Jun 12, 2018)

No photo - I just get a graphic with animal pics in frames on a wall saying Zoink!

Very interested in this process.


----------



## Killa J (Jun 12, 2018)

See if this works. Now that Photobucket doesn’t allow linking to pics, I have trouble.

They’re not the best ribs I’ve ever made, but they came out moist and tender.


----------



## Geebs (Jun 12, 2018)

I could go for some of those for lunch right about now. Great looking ribs!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 12, 2018)

I never have had trouble getting rub to stick to ribs to begin with.  Something different like that though might be worth a try though.  I would have to think about it though.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 12, 2018)

Curiousity; Mayo Mayo or Miraclewhip? I imagine Miracle whip would work as well and it has that unique taste..giving me ideas!


----------



## Killa J (Jun 12, 2018)

Regular mayo. Funny enough, I’ve never tried Miracle Whip.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 12, 2018)

Killa J said:


> Regular mayo. Funny enough, I’ve never tried Miracle Whip.


Give Miracle Whip a try, I prefer it but I always use to much in my egg salad ..


----------



## texomakid (Jun 13, 2018)

Yep got that photo and they look very good. I'm a Mayo guy (don't like Miracle Whip.) I'm gonna be thinking about Mayo and rub in the very near future.............


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 13, 2018)

Dude, I would be happy to take three or four of those bones of your hands! Just sayin.

George


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2018)

I've used mayo (REAL MAYO) on salmon and some meats...  I think the acid in the mayo adds a bit of tenderizing and the lack of flavor does not interfere with the taste of the meat...   I like a mayo rub....


----------

